

"Higher-Order Perl" available for free download - staunch
http://perlbuzz.com/2008/12/higher-order-perl-available-for-free-download.html

======
SwellJoe
I'm very fond of this book. I think anyone that works in dynamic languages
(particularly Perl, Python, Ruby, JavaScript, etc.) should give it a read. If
you don't have a lot of functional programming experience, it does a fantastic
job introducing a lot of great concepts.

I checked it out from the library first (after a long wait), and then after
returning it, I went out and bought a copy. I don't buy many books these days,
since I have a fantastic public library a few blocks away, but this was one
that I simply didn't want to be without.

~~~
Erwin
Agreed, I do 99% of my work in Python and I only use perl -e '....', but I
enjoyed Higher Order Perl more than most other Python books. Python books seem
so boringly practical - Higher Oder Perl was fun!

------
drwh0
other than programming perl, this is the only must-read perl book. its a
classic.

~~~
draegtun
I would also add "Perl Best Practices" by Damian Conway to that must-read Perl
list.

